# Mechanische Tastatur?



## m3ntozz911 (12. Februar 2011)

hi leute, 

hab jetzt schon in letzter zeit viel über mechanische tastaturen hier im forum gelesen. jetzt habe ich eine frage:

wieso sollen mechanische besser vom anschlag sein als normale?
welche unterschiede gibt es?


lg

m3ntozz


----------



## iceman650 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: mechanische tastatur?*

Mechanische Tastaturen haben einen wesentlich robusteren Tastenanschlag, was an der völlig anderen Konstruktionsweise liegt. 
So basieren normale Tastaturen auf Gummilappen bzw. Gumminippeln, die mit der Zeit eben weicher werden und damit dann auch der Tastenanschlag.

Mechanische Tastaturen basieren auf Blatt- oder Spiralfedern, die die Tasten zurückstellen.
Damit sind sie wesentlich robuster und auch langlebiger als konventionelle Tastaturen.
Das ist der erste Unterschied. Der zweite ist, dass die Tastatur in meinen Augen angenehmer zu tippen ist, da der Druckpunkt definierter ist. 

Vor meiner jetzigen Steelseries 6gv2 hatte ich eine Cherry Infinity und vor der eine Logitech G11. Von diesen beiden Tastaturen war der Druckpunkt nach einem Jahr mit einem neuen Modell verglichen völlig "kaputt".


Mfg, ice


----------



## m3ntozz911 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: mechanische tastatur?*

danke schonmal!!!

also wenn ich mich zwischen einer g510 und der stellseries entscheiden müsste, sollte ich die mechanische nehmen?


----------



## iceman650 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: mechanische tastatur?*

Ich zumindest würde nie wieder eine nicht-mechanische Tastatur kaufen, das Tipp- und Spielgefühl ist meiner Meinung nach viel besser.
Außerdem ist die unkaputtbar und ist deshalb mit der Zeit, in der du sie nutzt in Relation gesetzt viel preiswerter.

Mfg, ice


----------



## m3ntozz911 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: mechanische tastatur?*

ok danke!!!


----------



## JackA (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: mechanische tastatur?*

Wenn du eine günstigere mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry Blacks suchst:
Raptor K1


----------



## Hoschie (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: mechanische tastatur?*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Mechanische Tastaturen basieren auf Blatt- oder Spiralfedern, die die Tasten zurückstellen.
> Damit sind sie wesentlich robuster und auch langlebiger als konventionelle Tastaturen.
> Das ist der erste Unterschied. Der zweite ist, dass die Tastatur in meinen Augen angenehmer zu tippen ist, da der Druckpunkt definierter ist.
> 
> Mfg, ice



Aber Metallfedern habe auch nach einer gewissen Zeit eine Materialermüdung und somit ändert sich auch bei der mechanischen Tastatur der Druckpunkt nach und nach.

Du meintest außerdem, dass das Gummi in den "normalen" Tastaturen nach der Zeit weicher wird. Ich habe eigentlich immer die Beobachtung gemacht, das Gummi wenn es in die Jahre kommt, ehr hart und rissig wird, als weicher.

PS: korrigier mich wenn ich da falsch lieger


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: mechanische tastatur?*

Die Materialermüdung bei mechanischen Tastaturen dauert aber um einiges länger als bei den billigen Rubberdomes. Nicht umsonst wird die Lebensdauer bei Déck mit etwa 20 Jahren angegeben.


----------



## Hoschie (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: mechanische tastatur?*

Das ist durchaus richtig.

Ist der Tastenanschlag eigentlich lauter als bei ner "Normalen" Tastatur?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: mechanische tastatur?*

Das kommt auf den Switch an, da gibt es verschiedene hier mal die am meisten vertretenen  MX Blue: Klickfeedback und fühlbares Feedback     MX Black: Widerstand nimmt immer mehr zu, je weiter man die Taste hineindrückt; kein Klickfeedback und kein fühlbares Feedback     MX Brown ist eigentlich die leisere Variante von den Blues 
Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## iceman650 (16. Februar 2011)

Anfangs tippen die sich durchaus lauter, aber mit der Zeit lernt man, damit auch möglichst leise zu tippen. Zumindest war das mit meinen Cherry Blacks so.

Mfg, ice

€dit: @Ampeldruecker: Also nach meinem Gefühl bleibt der Widerstand der MX Blacks annähernd linear.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (17. Dezember 2011)

Ist die G15 Von logitech auch eine Mechanische oder Wie heißt Das andere 
das auf Guminippelngelagert st? 

Lg


----------



## turbosnake (17. Dezember 2011)

Alles was von Logitech kommt hat Rubberdomes.

Warum gräbt man einen uralt Thread wieder aus!?


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (13. Januar 2014)

Haben Mech-Tastaturen auch eine art "Druckempfinden"? Also wenn ich nur ganz sachte drücke -> langsam Laufen,  fest drücken -> schnell laufen?


----------



## henderson m. (13. Januar 2014)

skill kann man sich nicht kaufen - egal mit welcher tastatur ihr ankreuzt ich schieß euch trotzdem über den haufen...

hahahaha

sorry musste mal sein.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Januar 2014)

CrazyBosanchero schrieb:


> Haben Mech-Tastaturen auch eine art "Druckempfinden"? Also wenn ich nur ganz sachte drücke -> langsam Laufen,  fest drücken -> schnell laufen?


Das war jetzt nicht ernst gemeint oder? YMMD!


----------



## Superwip (13. Januar 2014)

> Haben Mech-Tastaturen auch eine art "Druckempfinden"? Also wenn ich nur ganz sachte drücke -> langsam Laufen, fest drücken -> schnell laufen?



Bisher gibt es leider keine Tastatur mit analogen Tasten. Ich bin schon länger der Meinung das das eine Marktlücke sein könnte aber einfach umzusetzen ist das nicht.

Bei linearen mechanischen Tasten ist es aber mit etwas Übung möglich um den Druckpunkt zu wippen und die Taste dadurch sehr schnell wiederholt zu drücken, so kann man etwa langsam gehen oder weniger Gas geben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> skill kann man sich nicht kaufen - egal mit welcher tastatur ihr ankreuzt ich schieß euch trotzdem über den haufen...
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> sorry musste mal sein.



Angeber


----------



## Falcon (14. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> skill kann man sich nicht kaufen - egal mit welcher tastatur ihr ankreuzt ich schieß euch trotzdem über den haufen...



Dafür is meine Geldklammer dicker


----------



## OctoCore (16. Januar 2014)

CrazyBosanchero schrieb:


> Haben Mech-Tastaturen auch eine art "Druckempfinden"? Also wenn ich nur ganz sachte drücke -> langsam Laufen,  fest drücken -> schnell laufen?


 
Eigentlich ist das ja die Funktion eines Gaspedals. 
Und die gibt es für den PC.
Allerdings wird es eher schwierig, sowas in einen Shooter oder ein RPG, die im Gegensatz zu manchen Rennspielen/-sims nicht darauf eingerichtet sind, einzurichten.
Das würde dann auch für eine Tastatur mit so einer Funktion gelten... ein Game muss es eben explizit unterstützen.


----------



## Superwip (17. Januar 2014)

Viele Spiele, auch etliche Egoshooter unterstützen ein "analoges Gehen" dank Crossplattformentwicklung- mit einem Controller wo ein Analogstick zum Gehen genutzt wird.


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Januar 2014)

Müsste man nur noch analoge Switches entwickeln. Das wäre verdammt cool, für Assassins Creed zum Beispiel


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2014)

In gewisser Weise "analoge" Schalter für Tastaturen gibt es bereis: Die kapazitiven Schalter der Firma Topre lassen sich über eine *geeignete* Ansteuerung theoretisch analog auslesen. Allerdings müsste man sie mit einem linearen Feedback versehen um sie in dieser Funktion sinnvoll einzusetzen (bei einem taktilen Schalter ist eine analoge Positionserkennung natürlich relativ sinnlos).

Elektrische-analoge Schalter (Potentiometer) leiden darunter das sie zwangsläufig relativ verschleißträchtig sind.


----------

